# lens shift impact on image



## cdillard (May 9, 2011)

I am installing an Epson 8350 to project onto a 110" screeen
I am using a ceiling mount and will be installing approx 15' from screen so I believe the zoom will address filling the screen. But I am thinking of shifting the unit almost 2' to align with some existing wiring.
As I read about the Epson, the shift can address up to 1/4 of screen width. This will be on the border since the width of the screen will be 96".
My question: does screen shift have any effect on image quality? Is it truly a mechanical shift of the lens in the housing? If so I am assuming the image will remain sharp, just shifted.
I want the esthetics of clean wiring but not at the cost of the sharpest picture I can get.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Lens shift does not effect image quality unless you really start to get into the very farthest shift range.


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

Yes, it is a mechanical shift in the lens apparatus. I would not expect a discernable impact on sharpness or overall image quality within the manufacturer's stated range.

Do you have an opportunity to test before permanently mounting it?

Regards,
sga2


----------



## cdillard (May 9, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. Yes, I am holding off on painting until I install all the equipment and test things out so I will be able to move things and spackle the holes should I not like the initial results. I was just checking feedback in case there were some glaring "don't waste your time" kind of comments. Looks like I will give it a try and see if I can get both a clean look and a sharp picture.
Thanks again.


----------

